# Andropen 275 dosing



## roastchicken (Apr 1, 2009)

My previous cycle i used 550mg of BD andropen/week doing 2 shots however i have been considering switching to m/w/f or eod, if i switch to this pattern is it worth splitting the shots  down to .75ml or will 3x1ml be ok. haven't run sust at anything over 500mg /week before ,will 775mg be too much? anyone have any opinions about dosing ?
starting new cycle in 3 weeks and appreciate any feed back - btw. gonna run thisfor 8-10weeks with 4 weeks of d-bol to kick off and finish off with win depot - i'm 210lbs 6ft 3ins


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 1, 2009)

I would run it eod. 
I also do not see a problem with MWF especially since you have a kickstart to get you going before the longer lasting ester begin to do work.
also, I would go ten weeks if for no other reason than to give your liver a longer break between the dbol and winny.


----------



## aasuser30 (Apr 1, 2009)

Where  did you got andropen BD since they have last production 2004!!!???


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 2, 2009)

sendit - i'm using injectable win u think this will mess with me?-i was going to run it 2 weeks after the d-bol anyway weeks 6-10
and my source has got box full s of the discounted bd andropen due to it being discontinued -no doubt about its authenticity my last cycle i gained 28lbs of lean mass and kept 20lbs of it .i was warned about running higher doses longer than 8 weeks as the shut down can be quite severe. thoughts ?


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 2, 2009)

aasuser30 said:


> Where  did you got andropen BD since they have last production 2004!!!???


last production was 2006 but after speaking to my source he has said this stuff is becoming extinct:


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 2, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> sendit - i'm using injectable win u think this will mess with me?-i was going to run it 2 weeks after the d-bol anyway weeks 6-10
> and my source has got box full s of the discounted bd andropen due to it being discontinued -no doubt about its authenticity my last cycle i gained 28lbs of lean mass and kept 20lbs of it .i was warned about running higher doses longer than 8 weeks as the shut down can be quite severe. thoughts ?



I still say you should go 10 weeks. if you want, you can run hcg or a serm.  this will help you maintain your own T productions.  Its on you but ten weeks is a minimum length for me and for bulking you usually want at least 12.



roastchicken said:


> last production was 2006 but after speaking to my source he has said this stuff is becoming extinct:



Yes that is true... 2006 was last production. (aasuser will attempt to force his source on to you. He has been around here with many different names for a while, giving shitty advice the whole time.) there is plenty of BD left in this world, you just have to know where to find it.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 2, 2009)

grrr. No I not. I not crito. What you talk about?


----------



## aasuser30 (Apr 2, 2009)

yes,but plenty fakes...ask on boos forum.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 3, 2009)

aasuser30 said:


> yes,but plenty fakes...ask on boos forum.



there are many more fakes of human grade gear out there than of bds stuff.
and we all know how much you like that overpriced human gear.


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah sendit, chrito emailed me as soon as i signed up for this forum telling me to use his source. 150 a vial for human grade test... i'll stick with my 70 dollar UG stuff.


----------



## aasuser30 (Apr 5, 2009)

my trainer is IFBB pro...all pros take only human gear.!


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 7, 2009)

for anyone folowing this thread my andropen has a manufacture date of apr 2008 this has thrown me as i now doubt the authenticity despite the solid gains ,i guesss if it works it works?!huh? could it be that BD carried on producing this stuff for the blackmarket or is it more likely that i'm using a very good imitation of this now extinct product?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 7, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> for anyone folowing this thread my andropen has a manufacture date of apr 2008 this has thrown me as i now doubt the authenticity despite the solid gains ,i guesss if it works it works?!huh? could it be that BD carried on producing this stuff for the blackmarket or is it more likely that i'm using a very good imitation of this now extinct product?



are you certain that is not the expire date?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 7, 2009)

aasuser30 said:


> my trainer is IFBB pro...all pros take only human gear.!



is that your trainer in your avatar


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm certain its the manufacture date as printed alongside is the expiry date (sometime 2011) i would post some photos but don't have a digital camera right now. i have 3 lots of 10ml and they're all identical they have red flip tops(this is the one difference as the other andropen i have seen have green or purple tops) with a seal beneath and have the same BD label as all the other andropen i have ever seen.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 8, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> i'm certain its the manufacture date as printed alongside is the expiry date (sometime 2011) i would post some photos but don't have a digital camera right now. i have 3 lots of 10ml and they're all identical they have* red flip tops*(this is the one difference as the other andropen i have seen have *green or purple* tops) with a seal beneath and have the same BD label as all the other andropen i have ever seen.



this would concern me as I have only seen green or purple tops as well.
but there is only one way to find out for sure right


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 9, 2009)

aasuser30 said:


> my trainer is IFBB pro...all pros take only human gear.!



How do you know what they take??


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2009)

aasuser30 said:


> my trainer is IFBB pro...all pros take only human gear.!



BS.  And what about those who use tren? 

BD has been out for a while guys, as most of us know.  There are several UGL labs that still use the name to help sell their product.  BD has a rep for being labeled "human grade", but in reality, it's not.  All BD products are UG now and have been for a while.  There are several companies that continue to make the stuff with the BD name and label, mostly in Asia.  I've toyed with some BD products not long ago and was very satisfied.  All boils down to who your source is.

/V


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 9, 2009)

cycle begins in 12 days ,but to be honest this is the compound that used b4 nd results were clear to see in my physique and on the scales so i'm gonna crack on. i guess my source uses one of these UG labs that use the BD brand - btw offtopic but along the lines of sustanon based products ,has anyone got experience of wildcat labs ? specifically testanon?


----------



## chemy (Nov 3, 2009)

yes have used wc different tests, find there sus and test cyp very good, test en good but little bit of pain to the shot, now using there test500 which i rate very highly.


----------



## Lunatic (Jun 2, 2013)

*Need some answer's please?*

I am taking Andropen 275 with d-bol pills,I am taking 1ml a week of the shot,is that ok or should I be taking more? I weigh about 170 lbs I started taking the pills about 2weeks ago n just put my 2nd shot in me yesterday,But idk if Im doing it right answers please?


----------



## Grozny (Jun 3, 2013)

quite risky game to use old BD, u just waste your money on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2013)

If you don't know what you're doing, stop, do some research etc


----------

